# Chocolate Lab Stud wanted Upler Peninsula MI



## rrkroll (Aug 26, 2014)

Looking for Chocolate lab stud, have female with hips excellent and elbows normal. She is coming into heat now so this will be a fast ordeal. Willing to pay stud fee at confirmation of pregnancy or pick of litter. Stud must have hip and elbow certs and brucellosis free.


----------

